#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which your all-time favourite you tube video is?

## Bhavya

For good or bad, YouTube is the extreme time-waster, its the place we go when we literally want to watch a short video to kill our break time but end up spending more than an hour. There are so many interesting and informative videos on YouTube. Can you guys tell me which your all-time favourite youtube video is?

----------

